# Sturgis, MI - Wtb fisher push plates chevy



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a 99 Silverado 2500. Newer body style 6.0 and I'm looking for a set of fisher push plates part number 7161 or 7169. Thanks


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Angelos in Wixom. A little far, but I travel around to jackson a lot if you need some help.


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

I got a set from an awesome member on here. Can probably close this thread


----------

